# Looking for a you design website templete



## NPAC (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there a service or templete based web design program to allow customers to design there own tee's and also shop my own line of tee's? I'm at a lost!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds like you're looking for an online t-shirt designer.

There's a few different services and software programs here:
online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Here's a few of them:

ExpertLogo.com
ShirtSoftware.com
Pikiware.com
RSKTech.com
harboarts.com
developflash.com
melcousa.com/index.php?s=98
weprintstudio.com


----------



## NPAC (Jun 15, 2009)

What about a simple to build website for my products? Any out there taht cater to us tee shirt dummies?


----------



## NPAC (Jun 15, 2009)

ShirtSoftware.com is not taking orders now? hum


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

John, are all people that make t shirts, dummies? Mike


----------



## NPAC (Jun 15, 2009)

Only the ones that take things to serious and have to ask that! I was refering to myself needing info on website building! Do you have info to offer in this thread? JEZ!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

NPAC said:


> What about a simple to build website for my products? Any out there taht cater to us tee shirt dummies?


Some of the solutions above offer hosted solutions, and if you contact them, they may have a designer on staff. 

Some people use the online t-shirt designer as their "whole website", so if you used one of the hosted solutions, then you wouldn't need to build a website, the service you purchase from them would *be* your website.

Sometimes a web host will have templates or an online site builder as part of their services.

Or, if you aren't up for doing it yourself, there's always outsourcing to people who already have the skills. Places like elance.com, guru.com, rentacoder.com are places where you can find people to hire on a freelance basis to build your site. You could also post a request in our Referrals area here.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, there are two.

www.deconetwork.com
www.shirttools.com






NPAC said:


> Is there a service or templete based web design program to allow customers to design there own tee's and also shop my own line of tee's? I'm at a lost!


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

check out oss designer. they did our website and we love. our buisness is doing awesome since we got this
just thought i would help


----------



## NPAC (Jun 15, 2009)

What kind of cost to do that? Great looking site!


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you 
they are also making all kinds of updates . Like now you can outline there is so much new stuff i cant even tell you. We pay a monthly fee of $119.00 a month . Call chris at online designer . I cant even begin to tell you how much it made a difference .we had another website that did not have the features and man can i tell you what a difference it made. If you would like you could call my husband and he could give you detail about numbers and such. Thanks for the comment.


----------

